# Creepy Xmas music



## Dsc900 (Jan 14, 2017)

Looking for creepy Xmas music for a bloody Santa and evil elves scene.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out Midnight Syndicates "Christmas:A Ghostly Gathering" album. It's Christmas with a dark twist. Example track below:






And another one:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another cool dark Christmas piece. This person has a lot of other dark music you might want to check out on YouTube.


----------



## Dsc900 (Jan 14, 2017)

I will check these out ! Thanks


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I want to see pictures of this when you have it set up.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love Christmas music and a dark twist makes it even better.

One of my favs, Texas Chainsaw Christmas by Dr. Elmo. We (me, my youngest daughter, my niece and her son) made a video of it to give to my sister for Christmas one year.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

I think the one they used in the Conjuring 2 is great, not really creepy by itself, but in the context...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the context and how the music is presented/played would make a lot of difference.
For example, If you had an old record player that's playing a scratchy old recording of santa Clause is Coming To Town, where the needle drifts to the end then skips back a bar or two to keep repeating the last little bit of Santa Clause is coming to town, or I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus,of the piece would be very creepy in a setting of a mass murder, bloody Santa and elves present, of course.


----------

